# today's Oprah



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Doesn't start until 4 here. But, my guide says Oprah meets tiny and talented dogs. Who knows..maybe they'll be a little hav??  If not, sure they'll be some other cute pups.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Actually, I believe it is a rerun on her show on puppymills with main line animal rescue and others. If you didn't see it before, it is a real tear jerker.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Actually, I believe it is a rerun on her show on puppymills with main line animal rescue and others. If you didn't see it before, it is a real tear jerker.


My listing has it as "new". I saw that episode, and can't recall anyone very talented


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

K, just went here
http://www.oprah.com/index

it is new. and has some pups I've seen before on this show, and others. some doing tricks, just and some down right cute 
AND..a puppy mill update. So, may be worth watching just for that.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

From the teaser yesterday, it sounded like an update to the puppy mill show (not a re-run) and it looks like the same from her web site. The tinest puppy looks like a little Chihuahua. It also shows some celebrity dogs will be featured and some "amazing dogs" are also listed.

Oops - just saw you post Tritia! Looks like you found the listing too.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I thought it was an update about the puppy mill story too. Those shows make me cry like a baby. I saw a puppy mill story on YouTube a few weeks back and I called my husband at work sobbing uncontrollably. Puppy mill stories hurt me deep in my soul.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The math dog rocks! I am doing a :brick: to Oprah for having the world's tiniest dog on there- I hate to see that kind of encouraged. And how did no one smack that lady who's dogs live in her garage!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too was amazed at that counting dog - Maggie was just so cute. Now if I could get my kids to listen like that dog, I would be very happy!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting this thread! I don't watch much daytime TV, but turned Oprah on after reading this. Loved the counting dog and the dancing dog from Sweden. I agree with Amanda about showing the tiniest dog, though- wonder how many health problems the poor little thing has. At least it sounds like puppy mills might be decreasing- those conditions that the poor dogs live in break my heart. Jocelyn


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sad I missed it. I have class at 4:15 on Thursdays. Was it a good show?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Any dog theme show stops me dead in my tracks! Can NOT figure out the counting dog, how sweet was that??
Very encouraging progress with the puppy mill situation.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I'm just watching the show... it was recorded on my DVR. 

I'm in tears listening to how that man in PA shot all those dogs! And the poor Pom whos leg was cut off! uke:


----------

